# NSSwitch Wins, Undefined symbol



## ScarletIT (Aug 2, 2014)

HI All,

I am in desperate need of assistance please. I am a Microsoft boy and a completely stupid with Linux/FreeBSD etc.

I just took over a new client who has an existing FreeBSD Domain controller mainly for file storage. The problem is this: they have had issues on occasion accessing files etc but nothing major.

I shut the server down on Wednesday to return it to my office with all the workstations. Since I put it on again, none of the workstations will logon to the domain and has authentication issues. I think the previous IT guy who installed it may have done some nasty work on it prior to me gaining the contract.

If I logon to the PCs with cached credentials and then put the LAN cable in all is fine. once in Windows.

The BSD Box has lists of the following errors:

```
Aug 2 12:12:17 office exim: NSSWITCH(nss_load_module): wins, undefined symbol "nss_module register"
```
The same errors occur for:
newsys.log 
ntpupdate
nmbd

Also when any workstation or device tries to connect to the network the Linux box shows the following error on the screen:


```
Aug 2 12:12:17 office dhcp: unable to add forward map from "Device or PC name" to 192.168.0.55: timed out
```

I have had a very reputable Linux Company logon and have a look but to no avail.

I need to get this box up by tomorrow night and any assistance will be greatly appreciated please.

Regards,
ScarletIT


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 3, 2014)

ScarletIT said:
			
		

> HI All,
> The BSD Box has lists of the following errors:
> 
> ```
> ...



The prior person would have had to done some interesting stuff if basic programs that come with the OS don't run.  For starters, you should be able to type in `newsyslog` or `ntpdate pool.ntp.org` as root and not see an error.  The other two applications, exim and nmbd are add on applications for mail and Samba.

Can you show the output of this?
For starters, what OS is it?
`uname -a`

What services are enabled?  How is networking setup?
`cat /etc/rc.conf`

What's installed?
`pkg_info` (I'm guessing.  On 10.0-RELEASE an up the default is `pkg info` without the underscore and it's a whole new system under the hood)



			
				ScarletIT said:
			
		

> Also when any workstation or device tries to connect to the network the Linux box shows the following error on the screen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It looks like it's have a very basic issue not being able to update the DNS server with the hostname assigned through DHCP.  Can the Linux box even ping that IP address where it is trying to update DNS?  That reputable company doesn't sound too reputable if they couldn't figure that out.  I would start with doing a `ping 192.168.0.55` and figuring out what's up with the network first.  If you can ping it, we can start with figuring out why it can't update config afterward.


----------

